# Sulcatas and Tennessee Law



## Northern Torti (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone! I will be relocating to Tennessee with my two 12yr old sulcatas in a few months, and I am coming up on different information regarding the laws. Some say the law prohibiting turtles includes tortoises and still stands, while other sites say it was repealed in 2016.

I have contacted the TWRA, but have not heard back. But if anyone has any advise in the meantime, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 26, 2017)

A very warm welcome to the forum, @Northern Torti 

I'm afraid I know nothing about rules back there.  Terribly sorry.

@Yvonne G 
@Tom 

may be able to help.


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't know Tennessee law, but I know there are lots of tortoise keepers in TN.


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 26, 2017)

From a knowledgeable member:



Markw84 said:


> Correct. That Tennessee law was on the books since 1977. It was repealed effective June 21, 2016. Restrictions now are under 4" and native turtles.


----------



## Northern Torti (Sep 26, 2017)

Taylor T. said:


> From a knowledgeable member:



Great to know, thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 27, 2017)

Tom said:


> I don't know Tennessee law, but I know there are lots of tortoise keepers in TN.


Thanks your reply anyway!


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes, I'm a keeper in Tennessee. Up until last year it was illegal to own a pet tortoise turtle or terrapin. I did, but I wouldn't announce that I owned them. Now the only issues of having them is that they are bigger than 4” and not native, as @Markw84 said. Federal laws still apply.

As far as the native animals go, you are not allowed to take any reptile from the wild. I believe you can buy a native species (captive bred eastern box turtle) as long as you can provide proof that it wasn't taken from the wild.


----------

